# Some photos



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Had a good time last weekend. Club Race and DE.

Some pics

Nice CSL

















It was the pace car









Red, White, and Blue won both the Nat. Championship race and the Sprints









Nice shot









Big to less big









Not a flag that you want to see (I dunno what happened, I wasn't in that group)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

And now, what you've all been waiting for :bigpimp:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Actually, the E36 race car that won drove in my run group right after the race, unfortunately, he never got around to passing me since he started first. Probably not pushing it at all and got cought in traffic. I would have loved to hear that thing wail by. I doubt anyone passed him


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Actually, the E36 race car that won drove in my run group right after the race, unfortunately, he never got around to passing me since he started first. Probably not pushing it at all and got cought in traffic. I would have loved to hear that thing wail by. I doubt anyone passed him  *


I believe that's actually an old Team PTG car that used to win in GTS-3 (I think I remember them asking like 70K for it in the Roundel). With a good driver, there is no BMW club racer that can beat it. 

What track was that at?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> I believe that's actually an old Team PTG car that used to win in GTS-3 (I think I remember them asking like 70K for it in the Roundel). With a good driver, there is no BMW club racer that can beat it.
> 
> What track was that at? *


Texas World Speedway, 2.9 mile course

http://www.houston-bmwcca.com/driving/tws/tws_info.html


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes that is an ex PTG car. THe car is classified in SM (Super Mod- i.e. ex Pro race cars).


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay everyone.... COUNT THE DOORS.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Okay everyone.... COUNT THE DOORS. *


It's a two seater, only two openable doors...

Another coupe victory! :bigpimp:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It's a two seater, only two openable doors...
> 
> Another coupe victory! :bigpimp:  *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

You're something, Nate.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You're something, Nate. *




For JST, Houston BMWCCA allows convertibles. There were 3 or 4 E46 cabrios in the novice group. One was an Imola M3C


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



nate328Ci said:


> *For JST, Houston BMWCCA allows convertibles. *


Looks like they also allow short sleeves. :dunno: In one of your pics, looks like you are wearing a t-shirt. That is a strict no-no at all the CCA events I've been to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Looks like they also allow short sleeves. :dunno: In one of your pics, looks like you are wearing a t-shirt. That is a strict no-no at all the CCA events I've been to. *


Yup. No 'verts. No short sleeves. And only SA-rated helmets.

Honestly, I don't blame them for not allowing convertibles. Would YOU want to be an instructor in one?

Then again, down in Texas, drunk driving is a sport and kids get issued firearms sometime shortly after they learn to walk.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Yup. No 'verts. No short sleeves. And only SA-rated helmets.
> 
> Honestly, I don't blame them for not allowing convertibles. Would YOU want to be an instructor in one? *


Uh, big no on that one. Last school I was at, it was pretty amazing to watch corner workers giving the 'sleeves down' sign time and again to students in my group. Plus, there was an instructor who was dangling his arm out the window during a few laps.  :tsk:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Uh, big no on that one. Last school I was at, it was pretty amazing to watch corner workers giving the 'sleeves down' sign time and again to students in my group. Plus, there was an instructor who was dangling his arm out the window during a few laps.  :tsk: *


I point out the helmets because I know Nate's chapter also does not require SA ratings.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Looks like they also allow short sleeves. :dunno: In one of your pics, looks like you are wearing a t-shirt. That is a strict no-no at all the CCA events I've been to. *


No, T-shirts are ok.

M-95 and up helmets. Sometimes the pants rule has been relaxed too. In June, shorts were allowed because it was so hot. An instructor yesterday was wearing shorts as well.

A strange inconsistency, they require sunroofs closed for debris issues in a rollover, but allow convertibles top down :dunno: The cabrios must have rollover protection though, pop-up or otherwise. One club doesn't even require that for the lower groups...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *
> 
> I point out the helmets because I know Nate's chapter also does not require SA ratings. *


This was the first BMW event that I have been to, but no other group has required SA either.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *
> Then again, down in Texas, drunk driving is a sport and kids get issued firearms sometime shortly after they learn to walk. *


LOL

I'm a native Texan and never got my gun


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *Okay everyone.... COUNT THE DOORS. *


Good point . . . obviously not a GTS car. Wonder what PTG used that car for. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Way to go, Nate!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I see that you had a brief moment with the BatMobile!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Some photos*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Okay everyone.... COUNT THE DOORS. *


I count 2.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Just a quick question 

Why dont some chapters allow short-sleeves, t-shirts, shorts? Is it some sort of safety concern, or is it just a dress code?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Why dont some chapters allow short-sleeves, t-shirts, shorts? Is it some sort of safety concern, or is it just a dress code? *


Fire protection.



scott2retro said:


> *Good point . . . obviously not a GTS car. Wonder what PTG used that car for.*


///Marketing reasons.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *
> 
> Fire protection.
> 
> *


Alrighty, thank you


----------

